# RIP Paul Walker



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Paul Walker the film star from Fast & The Furious series had died in a car crash.

It has been announced by Team PW his management team.

Rest in peace buddy 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/PaulWalker

His Facebook fan page

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , sad news indeed RIP


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg complete shock! Died in a high performance Porsche ( passenger though ) to fast to furious to damn young 

Still owes us a ten second car!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Such sad news to hear he's gone, and in such an ironic way. Not good marketing for Porsche either.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Can't believe this has happened, gutted is an understatement. Legend of a guy and a great one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

RIP, won't be the same without him, genuinely sad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Woke up to this news this morning, am gutted, he was such a legend to me growing up, R.I.P


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

He tweeted a photo from the set of F&F 7 the day before this happened.

Such a shame 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## k19rks (Nov 18, 2013)

Genuinely gutted!! Normally when I hear a celeb has died I'm not really effected, but feel very sad today


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Car was a Porsche carrera GT..  Really sad news, the guy was an all round cool dude, and total petrol head. I saw a video of him when he was in Japan driving some tuned R35 GTR's. He loved driving and understood the whole tuning scene. 40 years old, so sad. RIP bud.

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd loved Paul Walker, he was amazing, and not just for the fast and the furious but for other documentaries and charitable work he carried out  black friday? no black sunday [smiley=bigcry.gif]

J
xx


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely gutted ! And shocked.

Seemed like a great guy and he gave us plenty of great car moments in f+f.

Will be sad to watch the next one without him.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Absolutely gutted ! And shocked.
> 
> Seemed like a great guy and he gave us plenty of great car moments in f+f.
> 
> Will be sad to watch the next one without him.


RIP Paul


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I was 14 when fast and furious was released in 2001, Paul walker will definitely be missed...


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker.

Very sad news about such a great actor. Such a terrible way to go.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

k19rks said:


> Genuinely gutted!! Normally when I hear a celeb has died I'm not really effected, but feel very sad today


This, normally don't care when If a celeb passes away but for some reason when I was told this morning I felt pretty upset, rip fella


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

RIP Paul,

Gutted, Matthew and me have just watched The fast and the furious as our little tribute

Only bought Matthew Fast and furious 6 for Christmas the other day 

John


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

RIP Paul,

A great loss, as said above, feels like a real loss to the world!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The Fast And Furious films were a pretty blatant endorsement of illegal street racing and I've no doubt have cost many people their lives prior to today - mainly the young and impressionable. Of course it's tragic that two comparatively young lives have been lost so needlessly, but the fact is these guys were out in a Porsche joyriding on a fine clear day and totally lost control of the car. The only saving grace is that they didn't take anyone else with them.

Any fool can drive fast enough to be dangerous.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

RIP very sad news.

I have some strong opinions on these Dailymail readers comments, but I think we should keep this thread clean.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

What a tragedy !!! so sad  
R.I.P [smiley=dude.gif] 
nick.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

RIP made some awesome movies, can't get enough of fast and furious. Being the petrol head he was I guess he went doing something he enjoyed, blasting about in a stupidly powerful car.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Very sad news 

RIP Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Video of Paul when he visited mine's in Japan and their skyline GTR's....He was a car nut through and through..Just like all of us. 

Damien.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not selling these but i though people may want one and donate

http://csmdesign.co.uk/index.php?main_p ... cts_id=453

PLEASE NOTE THAT £1.00 FROM EACH STICKER WILL BE GOING TO PAUL WALKERS CHARITY


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://csmdesign.co.uk/index.php?main_p ... cts_id=453


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

If one day the speed kills me, do not cry because I was smiling - Paul Walker. Says it all really

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

igotone said:


> The Fast And Furious films were a pretty blatant endorsement of illegal street racing and I've no doubt have cost many people their lives prior to today - mainly the young and impressionable. Of course it's tragic that two comparatively young lives have been lost so needlessly, but the fact is these guys were out in a Porsche joyriding on a fine clear day and totally lost control of the car. The only saving grace is that they didn't take anyone else with them.
> 
> Any fool can drive fast enough to be dangerous.


! They were on their way to a charity event for kids.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've never really seen the F&F films (might have seen one), but it's sad news two people have died so relatively young in such a horrific looking accident. Hope the end was instantaneous.

I keep thinking of the comment Clarkson makes when he talks about people crashing through the Pearly Gates, backwards, in a massive fireball with their famous last words of "Watch this!" - hopefully the driver wasn't being an idiot and trying to show off, and it was more a mechanical failure with the car...


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Sadly it doesn't look that way - latest news is suggesting tyre marks etc made prior to the fireball indicating that the driver was 'showing off' (for want of a better turn of phrase). Very sad indeed.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Smoothie said:


> They were on their way to a charity event for kids.


No they weren't! The two of them left the event purely to go for a spin in the Porsche. A police spokesman ( with what will no doubt turn out to be massive understatement) has already said that "Speed was a contributory factor".

The sheer damage to that car speaks volumes about the speed the car was doing in what is obviously a built up area, yet we have 3 pages of glowing eulogies to totally irresponsible driving. Yes, it's tragic that these two guys have lost their lives, but they could just as easily have taken innocent people with them.

Owning a powerful car does not confer any right to drive like a lunatic on public roads.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

igotone said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > They were on their way to a charity event for kids.
> ...


You need help mate.

Why don't you go and comment on some other threads if you've got too much time?

It's an enthusiasts' forum here, people like cars and speed. If you don't like it, why don't you go and join some Volvo forum or something.

And your stupid comments about the fast and furious films "endorsing" street racing?! ...Are you serious?....You're the type of loser who will complain to the advertising agency about "speed" in adverts and then we end up with stupid adverts like "we buy any car ...".

From what I've read about Paul Walker, he was quite involved with lots of charities. I like his FnF films.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Smoothie said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > The Fast And Furious films were a pretty blatant endorsement of illegal street racing and I've no doubt have cost many people their lives prior to today - mainly the young and impressionable. Of course it's tragic that two comparatively young lives have been lost so needlessly, but the fact is these guys were out in a Porsche joyriding on a fine clear day and totally lost control of the car. The only saving grace is that they didn't take anyone else with them.
> ...


Tragic when 2 people die. But I saw a picture of that car. It's in a public place in a built up area. It's utterly mangled no way that crash happened at anywhere near the speed limit. Even if they were on the way to said event it changes nothing. They were going too fast and paid the ultimate price.
It's a blessing nobody else died. Igotone is correct but perhaps this thread is not for pointing fingers.

It's a sad loss.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Only the good die young. Such a waste.  [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lois


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> You need help mate.
> 
> Why don't you go and comment on some other threads if you've got too much time?
> 
> ...


LOL. *I *need help? :lol:

Your post actually says it all Einstein. This is an enthusiasts forum so it's OK to drive like that? I think you need to separate your fantasy world from reality. WTF has how many charities he may or may not have been involved in got to do with this accident?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

igotone said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > You need help mate.
> ...


From a member of the GTR forum,

Quote:
Originally Posted by Jamerio View Post
Passenger killed by an idiot who was obviously going way too fast.

That's really not fair and not true mate.

The driver was reported to be a 38 year old ex race car driver, he could probably handle a car better than 99% of us. We don't know the facts, but if he blacked out, had a heart attack, or even hit some small debris in the road, it's something that could happen to any one of us even though we like to think it's something that only ever happens to other ppl.

We all do speeds that would result in similar carnage in the event of an unknown freak occurence, food for thought.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Why don't you give this one a break, igotone.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

igotone said:


> The sheer damage to that car speaks volumes about the speed the car was doing in what is obviously a built up area, yet we have 3 pages of glowing eulogies to totally irresponsible driving. Yes, it's tragic that these two guys have lost their lives, but they could just as easily have taken innocent people with them.
> 
> Owning a powerful car does not confer any right to drive like a lunatic on public roads.


Completely agree with your comments above and the negative comments directed at igotone only serve to show how immature and irresponsible some people are.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

PLEASE let's keep this thread on topic :x I for one is a big fan of the fast and furious films and is gutted Paul Walker is dead

Let's show some respect.

Paul


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


The heart attack/ sudden illness thing is a valid possibility, as is hitting debris in the road etc. None of that explains the excessive speed the car was obviously doing.

I know only too well what a tragedy this really is believe me - I've literally scraped the remnants of people out of cars in accidents like this. The inquest will throw light on any extenuating circumstances if there are any.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> Why don't you give this one a break, igotone.


OK. Deal!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thread cleaned up. Keep it civil please


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

It is gutting,i love fast and furious but it does blatantly endorse illegal driving on public roads.

Maybe we can all learn something from this

RIP


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

http://thesupercarkids.com/what-caused- ... o-explode/



> This happened at a business park located in Rye Canyon near Santa Clarita, California.
> 
> During a car show that Paul was using to support his charity "Reach Out Worldwide", Paul and Roger Rodas (The Owner) of Always Evolving Performance, where the event was held decided to take his red Porsche for a spin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

It was very sad to hear of this accident, unfortunately the reality is if someone does excessive speed in built up areas there's more chance of hitting roadside objects, whether it's a lamppost, tree or person so unfortunately it's a risk they took and paid for. May they both rest in peace and personally I will miss Paul hugely on the big screen.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

There saying today that after a meeting with bosses that Fast and Furious 7 will still go ahead :? Had a feeling that they would not stop such a huge franchise. 
Still in shock today of his death 

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

typical the papers are throwing that it was "murder" into the mix (facepalm) why cant they just leave off [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] he's was mega FIT for a 40 year old [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

J
xx


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

RIP, I thought he was awesome! and the fast and furious films are also awesome, its a real shame, he was a great man who did loads of good and a true petrol head and car lover, everyone posting here should donate to his charity!

http://www.roww.org/

https://www.facebook.com/reachoutworldw ... 8476015645


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> RIP, I thought he was awesome! and the fast and furious films are also awesome, its a real shame, he was a great man who did loads of good and a true petrol head and car lover, everyone posting here should donate to his charity!
> 
> http://www.roww.org/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reachoutworldw ... 8476015645


Yep I've bought the decal ( link on page 2 ) where the money goes to his charity. Some people round here are organising a car cruise and the money raised will also go to charity.

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmm believable?










J
Xx


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hmm believable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger rodas's car is the burnt out Porsche!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm believable?
> ...


That's correct and apparently the car was already sold by Roger Rodas's company Always Evolving performance motors, the crash was very close to the business as the first people on the scene were Rogers 8 yr old son and co workers, words can't explain what that must have felt like, so so sad 

Paul


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

Is anyone thinking of going the the Paul walker memorial meet, I think it's being organise by Royston modified car club, 28th December. I don't know the full details but there are over 8000 invites on the fb page already.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

EdwardRW said:


> Is anyone thinking of going the the Paul walker memorial meet, I think it's being organise by Royston modified car club, 28th December. I don't know the full details but there are over 8000 invites on the fb page already.


wheres it being held?

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here in Chelmsford Essex there all meeting up boreham service station and cruising to the meet already 156 cars confirmed and that's just from Chelmsford  It's going to be an amazing event and hopefully lots of money raised for Paul's charity.

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just had one of my staff members say "he's insignificant"......wtf???!?!?! Its actually just made my blood boil

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Just had one of my staff members say "he's insignificant"......wtf???!?!?! Its actually just made my blood boil
> 
> J
> xx


 Jess I hope you punched him :evil:

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just said "insignificant? like you are in the photography world? righto moron"

urgh how friggin rude!

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I just said "insignificant? like you are in the photography world? righto moron"
> 
> urgh how friggin rude!
> 
> ...


Agreed Jess.

I think Paul Walker will became a legand just as has James dean who ironically was also killed in a Porsche 

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I mean where do some people get off???? insignificant? is that just jealousy because he's done a hell of a lot more with his like with only being 4 years older, apparently outside of the fast and the furious he was a no body.......really?! REALLY?!?!?!?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I mean where do some people get off???? insignificant? is that just jealousy because he's done a hell of a lot more with his like with only being 4 years older, apparently outside of the fast and the furious he was a no body.......really?! REALLY?!?!?!?
> 
> J
> xx


I'm not a fan of the fast and the furious, not my kind of film. When I saw the thread for the first time I thought. Who's Paul Walker? No disrespect I just didn't know who he was.

You shouldn't expect everyone to be as gutted about the death of a stranger as you are about someone who you are clearly a big fan of.

If I told you that Richard LeParmentier died earlier this year what would your reaction be?

No disrespect to him. But people's reactions will differ.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I'm not a fan of the fast and the furious, not my kind of film. When I saw the thread for the first time I thought. Who's Paul Walker? No disrespect I just didn't know who he was.
> 
> You shouldn't expect everyone to be as gutted about the death of a stranger as you are about someone who you are clearly a big fan of.
> 
> ...


Yep totally understand that peoples opinions differ, however, i havent got a clue who that person is you mentioned but I would never say he was insignificant?! thats just damn right rude

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of the fast and the furious, not my kind of film. When I saw the thread for the first time I thought. Who's Paul Walker? No disrespect I just didn't know who he was.
> ...


More nasty than rude. But yea if he is doing it to wind you up it's not right.

Richard LeParmentier, was in the original star wars and lots of other films


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont think it was on purpose I think it was out of sheer ignorance, funny how you think you know someone then they twist.....I'll remind myself never to keep someone's job open for them to come back and be a complete Fu*kwit, he still continued with his little rant of how "insignificant" he was when he saw my face in shock at what he said! urgh people

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Not everyone's life revolves around movies or television.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Skeee said:


> Not everyone's life revolves around movies or television.


This.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Not everyone's life revolves around movies or television.


You have lots of time on your hands tho 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone's life revolves around movies or television.
> ...


 Shhhhh! :roll: Don't everyone!


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

was genuinely gutted when I saw this on twitter early hours of the morn it happened  I was 12 when the first F and F came out and loved them all except Tokyo drift haha ! literally watched number 6 last night and saw paul and got a little choked up thinkin how messed up It was that ill never see him in a film again,i wonder how they will play number 7 ?!

rest in peace buddy.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

New security footage released today raises the horrifying possibility that Paul Walker was trapped inside his car for up to a minute before the fireball which engulfed his Porsche Carerra GT took hold.

Contradicting previous reports that Walker's car exploded in flames on impact in Santa Clarita on Saturday, the video shows no smoke rising from the wreck in the immediate aftermath of the crash which claimed the Fast & Furious star's life and that of driver, Roger Rodas.

While the disturbing footage shot from the opposite side of the street does not show the accident, it does reveals what appears to be a significant smash as the car heavily knocks a tree and light pole followed by only wisps of smoke before the inferno erupts after two minutes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... z2mWPPmVpU
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Oh god - this makes me feel ill - poor man.


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

The speed they must of hit that lamppost and tree though for them to just fall straight down would of knocked them unconscious at least I reckon, the fact that all the damage was on the passenger side also, may of caused his death before the fire took hold.

I was gutted when I heard the news, I have watched the films and enjoyed them but wouldn't say I am a huge fan, he was just a genuine nice guy, doing a lot of work for his charity to help others and a car enthusiast himself.

RIP Paul


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

N77 said:


> The speed they must of hit that lamppost and tree though for them to just fall straight down would of knocked them unconscious at least I reckon, the fact that all the damage was on the passenger side also, may of caused his death before the fire took hold.
> 
> I was gutted when I heard the news, I have watched the films and enjoyed them but wouldn't say I am a huge fan, he was just a genuine nice guy, doing a lot of work for his charity to help others and a car enthusiast himself.
> 
> RIP Paul


Ohh I hope so - what a dreadful way to go otherwise.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

SalsredTT said:


> New security footage released today raises the horrifying possibility that Paul Walker was trapped inside his car for up to a minute before the fireball which engulfed his Porsche Carerra GT took hold.
> 
> Contradicting previous reports that Walker's car exploded in flames on impact in Santa Clarita on Saturday, the video shows no smoke rising from the wreck in the immediate aftermath of the crash which claimed the Fast & Furious star's life and that of driver, Roger Rodas.
> 
> ...


If it was in the Daily Mail it must be true! :roll:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152047047202631

remember how he lived not how he died


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

theres always gonna be loads of conspiracy and idiots that believe in illuminaty and all that shit but the fact of the matter and this post is we are paying our respects to a great actor and a genuine nice bloke that didn't have to do a lot of the things hes done for charity ect....

now some1 find out what happens with number 7 ! surely they cant just make it anyway if hes only filmed a few scenes ?
I noticed that him and vin diesel were on the kindle fire advert and that's already changed to johnny English now 
not that I study adverys 8)


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Fast and Furious 7 has been put on hold indefinitely according to the press, aparantly paul walker had filmed half of his scenes so they have to work out what to do, hope they can do something and keep him in it


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

spaceplace said:


> Fast and Furious 7 has been put on hold indefinitely according to the press, aparantly paul walker had filmed half of his scenes so they have to work out what to do, hope they can do something and keep him in it


would be a nice tribute to him !


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

f&f 7 is going to be finished


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes the director has confirmed fast and furious 7 will be finished. I for one hope they keep the already filmed scenes with Paul Walker in the film then some how rewrite it so that maybe Brian ( Paul Walker ) Mia and baby Jack go off to start a new life there for leaving the franchise to carry with the other cast members plus introducing new characters into the franchise. 
Would be a fitting way to remember the late Paul Walker who was a true legend.

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Yes the director has confirmed fast and furious 7 will be finished. I for one hope they keep the already filmed scenes with Paul Walker in the film then some how rewrite it so that maybe Brian ( Paul Walker ) Mia and baby Jack go off to start a new life there for leaving the franchise to carry with the other cast members plus introducing new characters into the franchise.
> Would be a fitting way to remember the late Paul Walker who was a true legend.
> 
> Paul


I read this on Vin Diesels facebook:

When I heard, I immediately flew back to California, and went directly from the plane to his mother's house.....

I thought they needed my strength, but realised when I got there and broke down before his family, that it was I who needed theirs.

His mother hugged me and said I am so sorry......I said sorry? You're the mother who lost a son?.....She said yes, but you lost your other half....

 thought that was really touching

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's very nice Jess  Just managed to book January the 18th off as Santa pod are hosting a special event on behalf of Paul Walker where all proceeds go to his Charity. It's going to be an amazing event with cars from the franchise will be on show.

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh wow I bet that will be amazing!

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Respect [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ImolaS4Z (Dec 10, 2013)

RIP Paul.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting update on the investigations http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/car-39-not-fault-39-walker-crash-024217558.html

I can't believe someone with a car like that would run a tyre that's over 9 years old!


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

F&F 7 out April 10th 2015

Rip

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

phil3012 said:


> Interesting update on the investigations http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/car-39-not-fault-39-walker-crash-024217558.html
> 
> I can't believe someone with a car like that would run a tyre that's over 9 years old!


If the tyres were 9 years old, that is shocking


----------

